# Lowering Springs????



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2001 jetta wolfsburg edition that im in the process of building on a budget and im running into a few questions. Im working on the suspention right now. I got a set of 16 inch xxr 525's and i want to lower the car for a more dropped look. But because i am a poor college student im on a very tight budget. I was looing at the H&R springs for lowering but dont want to replace all the struts as well. And i cant drop a grand of a set of coilovers. So does anyone have a reccomendation???


----------



## mike7810 (Apr 20, 2011)

ebay has just springs


----------



## Guest#100 (Apr 28, 2011)

highly suggest super sport springs from H&R from ECS (if they're in stock!) love the ride and the drop.


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

Michael Monsoor said:


> highly suggest super sport springs from H&R from ECS (if they're in stock!) love the ride and the drop.


Did you get the struts to go along with them or just the springs?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd just get Racelands, or ST coilovers. Racelands are like $300 and ST are like $600. Springs on stock shocks will not be fun in 5 thousand miles.


----------

